# DSO Dec 23



## marshmadness (Oct 22, 2007)

Ahhh I want to go ride!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

We were thinking about it. Were gonna wait till next weekend


----------



## iboots78 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dso rocks


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Went Saturday and it was pretty awesome. Went through some stuff on my 4 wheeler that I had never put it through before. ITP 589s and the techniques I had seen on Hotrods youtube got me through everything


----------

